#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Mijn oven tajin Kip (foto)

## SportFreak

Wat heb je nodigom deze te maken 

Tajin 
Pan
Ras El Hanout (Marokkaanse mix kruiden)
Uitjes
Koriander
Knoflook
Patatjes
Wortels
Olijfolie
Zout
Kip
Doperwten



Je kan het op 2 manier maken

1 door kip te marineren met kruiden en dan in de oven te gooien en daarna apart groentje en rest koken ide pan 
2 door kip in de pan te laten koken met kruiden en groente en daarna de kip in de oven zetten ...ik doe deze meestal

----------


## alhoceimiya

Het ziet er lekker uit! Ga ik zeker uitproberen

----------


## Layla1987

Wow dat ziet er lekker uit! 😍

----------


## Salik

Hmm ziet er lekker uit had ik maar zo vrouw die voor me kookt spijtig nog singel

----------


## SportFreak

> Hmm ziet er lekker uit had ik maar zo vrouw die voor me kookt spijtig nog singel



Ik heb ook geen vrouw hoor...een man hoeft niet altijd afhankelijk te zijn van een vrouw ..je miet op je beide benen staan ..ik heb het geluk dat ik veel dingen van mijn moeder gepikt hebt en ook jong van huis vertrok dus op mijn eigen benen staan 


Deze is ook kip maar met tuinbonen en aardappelen

----------


## FaithfullMen

Dat ziet er goed uit

----------


## FaithfullMen

En dank voor de recept. Was opzoek naar een vergelijkbaar recept.

----------


## bonne

vandaag stoofschotel gemaakt volgende week ga ik dit proberen te maken bedankt dat je het wilde delen

----------


## singledutch

Ziet er heerlijk uit! Beter dat mijn hollandse kookkunsten  :knipoog:  Kan je mij dat niet leren?  :Smilie:

----------

